# Inzaghi: l'allenatore più scarso del mondo



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Non ci sono più parole per descrivere questo incapace. La partita contro il Torino è stata l'apoteosi. Mai visto un Milan peggiore e tanto scarso.

Il 5-3-0 finale è roba che dovrebbe richiamarlo a Coverviano, strappargli il tesserino, farglielo ingoiare e rispedirlo a Milano a calci nel sedere.

In tanti anni di calcio, non ho mai visto un allenatore tanto scarso.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Te ne vai o no, te ne vai sì o no.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Questo non se ne va...purtroppo.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

E' semplicemente incapace.. ha preso lezione da chiunque in Serie A. E' l'allenatore più scarso nel mondo


----------



## diavolo (10 Gennaio 2015)

Va esonerato oggi stesso.


----------



## Gas (10 Gennaio 2015)

E pensare che con Seedorf avevamo pescato il Jolly dal mazzo.


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

L'unico modo di salvare non solo la stagione ma anche la faccia è cacciarlo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

L'unica che potrebbe intervenire per cambiare qualcosa è Barbara Berlusconi. Fosse per Galliani, Inzaghi rimarrebbe fino al 2020.


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> E pensare che con Seedorf avevamo pescato il Jolly dal mazzo.


E lo stiamo ancora pagando. Questi fossero onesti con se stessi lo richiamerebbero subito, ma sono orgogliosi, ignoranti e soprattutto non gliene frega niente dell'aspetto sportivo.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

la cosa brutta è che non si può neanche sperare nel suo esonero, dato che il sostituto sarebbe brocchi, o qualche altro prodotto milanista. 

spero che i giornali comincino per lui il "trattamento seedorf", è una roba indifendibile ormai.


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

la partita del milan piu brutta che ho mai visto.
ma ho solo 32 anni.


----------



## walter 22 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Devono chiedere scusa a Seedorf e pregarlo in ginocchio di tornare


----------



## Aragorn (10 Gennaio 2015)

Se penso che ci sarebbe ancora Clarence sotto contratto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ho provato sensazioni mai sentite prima. Forse la prestazione piu indegna a cui ho mai assistito, non del Milan, non in Serie A, no, ma del calcio in generale ad ogni livello. 

Una partita de censurare, da eliminare dalla storia del calcio. Questo era il anti-calcio.

Io mi vergogno, mi vergogno di questa societa una volto gloriosa e rispettata nel mondo.


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Una cosa immonda, il bello è che non se andrà mai


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Gennaio 2015)

"C'è entusiasmo"
"A Milanello l'aria è cambiata"


----------



## DannySa (10 Gennaio 2015)

Per dire, un Mancini avrebbe stravolto tutto.
Questo qui è lo zero assoluto.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Da oggi ammetto che non è da Milan come allenatore. Oggi ha sbagliato tutto.


----------



## Heaven (10 Gennaio 2015)

Non esageriamo dai. Inzaghi non è un allenatore.


----------



## colcuoresivince (10 Gennaio 2015)

Dopo il primo tempo avrà detto "ora catenaccio e speriamo nel pareggio"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

2 vittorie in 11 partite, ruolino di marcia imperioso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2015)

Una vergogna disumana. Pensavo fosse impossibile fare peggio di Allegri. Mi sono ricreduto.


----------



## Renegade (10 Gennaio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> *L'unica che potrebbe intervenire per cambiare qualcosa è Barbara Berlusconi*. Fosse per Galliani, Inzaghi rimarrebbe fino al 2020.



Ancora con sta Barbara? Ma se è stata la prima a non difendere Seedorf, ad avallare tutte le scelte e a fare solo chiacchiere di presa in giro. Contattare Maldini e poi non dargli neanche una risposta, per cortesia o educazione. Sollevare polveroni poi finiti nel nulla ecc. E' la prima che dovrebbe andarsene insieme al padre. Sono la sciagura di questo Milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta Barbara? Ma se è stata la prima a non difendere Seedorf, ad avallare tutte le scelte e a fare solo chiacchiere di presa in giro. Contattare Maldini e poi non dargli neanche una risposta, per cortesia o educazione. Sollevare polveroni poi finiti nel nulla ecc. E' la prima che dovrebbe andarsene insieme al padre. Sono la sciagura di questo Milan.


Se non fosse per lei stavamo ancora con Allegri dopo il 3-4 contro il Sassuolo. 
Se qualcuno può fare in modo che sto cancro in panchina se ne vada quella persona è lei.
Se si aspetta Galliani stiamo freschi...


----------



## iceman. (10 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia, pensavo che peggio di Allegri potesse esserci solo un Galli, invece...


----------



## de sica (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il nostro "ferguson"


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Gennaio 2015)

Stasera abbiamo toccato davvero il fondo. Un prestazione vergognosa e Inzaghi anche stasera si e' confermato un incapace. Il 5-3-0, ancora non riesco a crederci. Stasera se ha un minimo, dico un minimo, di serieta' deve dimettersi, 1 punto contro Sassuolo e Torino...


----------



## Renegade (10 Gennaio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se non fosse per lei stavamo ancora con Allegri dopo il 3-4 contro il Sassuolo.
> Se qualcuno può fare in modo che sto cancro in panchina se ne vada quella persona è lei.
> Se si aspetta Galliani stiamo freschi...



E forse sarebbe stato pure meglio rimanere con Allegri visto come siamo messi oggi. Oltretutto è la prima ad aver voluto cacciare Seedorf insieme agli altri ed è altrettanto la prima ad aver avallato la scelta Inzaghi. Non ci sono scuse neanche per lei che ha solo preso in giro i tifosi sollevando mille polveroni senza conseguenze. A lei va bene così. E pure al padre.


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Il nostro "ferguson"



ditemi che non ha ancora firmato.
vi prego.


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta Barbara? Ma se è stata la prima a non difendere Seedorf, ad avallare tutte le scelte e a fare solo chiacchiere di presa in giro. Contattare Maldini e poi non dargli neanche una risposta, per cortesia o educazione. Sollevare polveroni poi finiti nel nulla ecc. E' la prima che dovrebbe andarsene insieme al padre. Sono la sciagura di questo Milan.



Per quanto io abbia sempre sostenuto barbara, dico che qui è tutto da gettare al cesso, tutto, non lascerei più niente di quello che in questo momento è AC Milan, rosa, staff, dirigenti, butterei tutto via


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

C'era chi, dopo mezza partita giocata decentemente, parlava di grande Milan.
Penso sia a mani basse il peggior allenatore in circolazione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E forse sarebbe stato pure meglio rimanere con Allegri visto come siamo messi oggi. Oltretutto è la prima ad aver voluto cacciare Seedorf insieme agli altri ed è altrettanto la prima ad aver avallato la scelta Inzaghi. Non ci sono scuse neanche per lei che ha solo preso in giro i tifosi sollevando mille polveroni senza conseguenze. A lei va bene così. E pure al padre.


Si è chiaro che la società ha anche le sue colpe pesanti, ma se fossimo rimasti con Allegri dopo il 3-4 di Sassuolo penso che la serie B non sarebbe stata una cosa così utopica.
Dicevo solo che se si vuole cacciare Inzaghi, di certo non sarà lui a dimettersi, e Galliani non lo caccerà di sicurò. Berlusconi inoltre probabilmente non sa neanche che giocavamo stasera.
Per quello ho menzionato lei.


----------



## Renegade (10 Gennaio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Si è chiaro che la società ha anche le sue colpe pesanti, ma se fossimo rimasti con Allegri dopo il 3-4 di Sassuolo penso che la serie B non sarebbe stata una cosa così utopica.
> Dicevo solo che se si vuole cacciare Inzaghi, di certo non sarà lui a dimettersi, e Galliani non lo caccerà di sicurò. Berlusconi inoltre probabilmente non sa neanche che giocavamo stasera.
> Per quello ho menzionato lei.



Ed è per questo che ti ho detto che a lei va tutto bene. Galliani, Barbara, Silvio, Inzaghi, gli Italiani, sono da cacciare via TUTTI e pure a calci. Sono i responsabili della morte definitiva del Milan.

Si deve cambiare proprietà e ripartire da 0.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ed è per questo che ti ho detto che a lei va tutto bene. Galliani, Barbara, Silvio, Inzaghi, gli Italiani, sono da cacciare via TUTTI e pure a calci. Sono i responsabili della morte definitiva del Milan.
> 
> Si deve cambiare proprietà e ripartire da 0.


Concordo, ma per il momento mi accontenterei di ripartire con un allenatore


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Inutile difendere uno o l'altro se uno se ne va se ne vanno tutti mi sembra ovvio. Sono agganciati l'uno all'altro nel bene e nel male.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2015)

prendiamo cerci e non lo fa giocare

passiamo in vantaggio e tutti in difesa

schiera titolare un giocatore scomparso e scarso come niang

non mette abate che è in forma e mette de sciglio

TOGLIE L'UNICA PUNTA E CONCLUDIAMO LA PARTITA CON UN 5-4-0, da galera

ennesimo, incalcolabile gol subito da calcio d'angolo


ditemi se basta perché posso andare avanti all'infinito


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

scarso... scarso forte.

posso capire che non sia preparato tatticamente quello che e intollerabile e che non ha le palle.

togliere l'unico attacante non a 20 secondi dalla fine ma quando rimangono 12 minuti piu recupero e di una stupidita inaudita nel mondo del calcio.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> 2 vittorie in 11 partite, ruolino di marcia imperioso.



solo per questo sarebbe da esonero immediato. 

ma nessuno dice niente. 
qualsiasi altra squadra o allenatore sarebbero massacrati, da noi no, va tutto bene.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

io gli auguro di diventare un bravo allenatore ma sicuramente non avverrà qui e non ora... semplicemente non era il suo momento... non so se è il più scarso del mondo, ma gli stessi Conte e Allegri ne hanno fatta di gavetta prima di allenare una grande squadra... non doveva essere messo su questa panchina adesso, la società si è presa questa responsabilità e adesso bisogna vedere se continueranno a sostenerlo). 

(io sinceramente non boccio tutto il suo percorso ma adesso è in confusione totale, de sciglio a destra e niang titolare sono una follia ancora più folle dell'ultimo cambio)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Gennaio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> E lo stiamo ancora pagando. Questi fossero onesti con se stessi lo richiamerebbero subito, ma sono orgogliosi, ignoranti e soprattutto non gliene frega niente dell'aspetto sportivo.



E secondo te Seedorf ritorna? Gli bacerei i piedi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Gennaio 2015)

Pensavo che non avrei mai visto nulla come Milan - Ajax (o Ajax - Milan,sto cercando di dimenticare) dell'ultimo Allegri.
Forse mi sbagliavo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



entra precisa precisa in qualche parte del corpo...


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E secondo te Seedorf ritorna? Gli bacerei i piedi.



Se lo richiamano deve tornare per forza, altrimenti è inadempimento del contratto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> prendiamo cerci e non lo fa giocare
> 
> passiamo in vantaggio e tutti in difesa
> 
> ...



.

Manca ancora la scelta di Muntari a centrocampo invece di Bonaventura. Questo incapace non imparera mai.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

sentiamo che dirà


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se lo richiamano deve tornare per forza, altrimenti è inadempimento del contratto.



? Ha firmato fino a ???


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Che faccia da prendere a schiaffi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Sta parlando su Sky e giuro che sto per tirare un pugno al televisore. Le dichiarazioni sono immonde, ma proprio immonde. Non ci credo.


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io gli auguro di diventare un bravo allenatore ma sicuramente non avverrà qui e non ora... semplicemente non era il suo momento... non so se è il più scarso del mondo, ma gli stessi Conte e Allegri ne hanno fatta di gavetta prima di allenare una grande squadra... non doveva essere messo su questa panchina adesso, la società si è presa questa responsabilità e adesso bisogna vedere se continueranno a sostenerlo).
> 
> (io sinceramente non boccio tutto il suo percorso ma adesso è in confusione totale, de sciglio a destra e niang titolare sono una follia ancora più folle dell'ultimo cambio)



no no.
l'ultimo cambio quando mancano 12 minuti + recupero e una cosa assurda.
cosa si aspettava ?
si spazzava la palla via e incredibilmente tornava sempre... assurdo... non lo avrei mai detto.

scarso forte


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ? Ha firmato fino a ???



2016


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

"Se facevamo il secondo" ma ancoraaaa?!?? Ma bastaaaaa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> "Se facevamo il secondo" ma ancoraaaa?!?? Ma bastaaaaa



La meno peggio delle sue dichiarazioni.


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E secondo te Seedorf ritorna? Gli bacerei i piedi.



In teoria se sei sotto contratto non puoi dire di no mi pare oppure lo risolvi. Non vorrei sbagliarmi....


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

"Basta parlare di terzo posto" "siamo il milan dobbiamo avere coraggio"
A voi i commenti


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma non è nemmeno un allenatore su...
La follia è stata mettercelo.

Penso che se c'era un giocatore del Milan che fu di cui ho sempre pensato che non avrebbe mai potuto essere un buon allenatore...era proprio Inzaghi.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> no no.
> l'ultimo cambio quando mancano 12 minuti + recupero e una cosa assurda.
> cosa si aspettava ?
> si spazzava la palla via e incredibilmente tornava sempre... assurdo... non lo avrei mai detto.



l'ultimo cambio è stato folle, ma ci avrebbero schiacciato lo stesso, è comunque un errore grave
ma per me è più grave la formazione di partenza perché se non fossimo rimasti in 10 anche i cambi sarebbero stati diversi.


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> l'ultimo cambio è stato folle, ma ci avrebbero schiacciato lo stesso, è comunque un errore grave
> ma per me è più grave la formazione di partenza perché se non fossimo rimasti in 10 anche i cambi sarebbero stati diversi.



ad un certo punto ho visto pazzini che si riscaldava.
era proprio quello uno dei cambi da fare.
pazzini poteva proteggere palla e farci guadagnare qualche punizione... ci avrebbe aiutati a salire.

niang non ha fatto schifo.
muntari si... ma come essien... siamo su quel livello ormai in quella zona del campo. 
ci sono 2 possibilita per migliorare in mezzo al campo : 4231 o 433 ma con bonaventura a centrocampo.

non parlo nemmeno di de sciglio che mi e sembrato un incroccio tra zaccardo, bonera e albertazzi


----------



## de sica (10 Gennaio 2015)

Dobbiamo avere coraggio contro il Real torino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2015)

Molte scelte di stasera sono state consigliate/avvallate anche da Tassotti.

E poi Seedorf non aveva ragione a volerlo cacciare?


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> pazzini poteva proteggere palla e farci guadagnare qualche punizione... ci avrebbe aiutati a salire.
> 
> niang non ha fatto schifo.
> muntari si... ma come essien... siamo su quel livello ormai in quella zona del campo.
> ci sono 2 possibilita per migliorare in mezzo al campo : 4231 o 433 ma con bonaventura a centrocampo.



Pazzini non vede boccia da tempo, non è uno da inserire quando sei schiacciato, non ha la velocità per ripartire e palloni ne vede e ne tiene pochi, sicuramente meno di Menez: la cosa più saggia era inserire Cerci (o anche El Sha che non sarà in vena là davanti ma almeno ti copre, visto che inzaghi voleva salvare lo 0-1 poteva benissimo fare così) quando hai levato Muntari, spostando Bonaventura a centrocampo. In una sola mossa ti disfavi di Sulley a rischio secondo giallo e ti riservavi ancora un cambio. 

Poi anche se Niang non ha fatto schifo non ha senso metterlo: era praticamente fuori rosa... questo è testimonianza che Inzaghi ancora non ha le idee chiare. E poi la decisione di non schierare Abate a destra è un'altra cosa inspiegabile. 

Un altro che vedo che patisce tantissimo ultimamente è Rami. Ma Alex non stava bene per partire dall'inizio con Mexes?


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pazzini non vede boccia da tempo, non è uno da inserire quando sei schiacciato, non ha la velocità per ripartire e palloni ne vede e ne tiene pochi, sicuramente meno di Menez: la cosa più saggia era inserire Cerci (o anche El Sha che non sarà in vena là davanti ma almeno ti copre, visto che inzaghi voleva salvare lo 0-1 poteva benissimo fare così) quando hai levato Muntari, spostando Bonaventura a centrocampo. In una sola mossa ti disfavi di Sulley a rischio secondo giallo e ti riservavi ancora un cambio.
> 
> Poi anche se Niang non ha fatto schifo non ha senso metterlo: era praticamente fuori rosa... questo è testimonianza che Inzaghi ancora non ha le idee chiare. E poi la decisione di non schierare Abate a destra è un'altra cosa inspiegabile.
> 
> Un altro che vedo che patisce tantissimo ultimamente è Rami. Ma Alex non stava bene per partire dall'inizio con Mexes?



ho parlato di pazzini solo perche ho visto che si scaldava.
invece non ho visto ne cerci ne elsha farlo.
ovviamente avrei preferito entrasse cerci.

su niang.
e vero che inzaghi non ha le idee chiare... lo ha gia dimostrato con rami prima e poi con mexes... prima li vuole cedere, li mette fuori rosa e poi diventano titolari...

sta sbagliando tutto.
modulo, undici titolare, cambi...

tutto, tutto.
non salvo proprio NULLA.


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Molte scelte di stasera sono state consigliate/avvallate anche da Tassotti.
> 
> E poi Seedorf non aveva ragione a volerlo cacciare?



Seedorf da uome intelligente ha voluto fare piazza pulita.
tassotti puo andarsene pure subito.

ha un contributo pari allo 0.
anzi forse pure meno perche il poco che fa lo fa pure male.


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Male, male, malissimo. 

Non ci sta capendo niente di niente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Seedorf da uome intelligente ha voluto fare piazza pulita.
> tassotti puo andarsene pure subito.
> 
> ha un contributo pari allo 0.
> anzi forse pure meno perche il poco che fa lo fa pure male.



Voleva portare gente come Davids, Crespo e Stam. Altro che Tassotti. Vorrei vedere le nostre primedonne davanti a Jaap.


----------



## Love (11 Gennaio 2015)

lui nn se ne va e nessuno lo caccia...siamo messi male anzi malissimo...


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2015)

Mancini (che è tutto fuorchè un grande allenatore) ha raddrizzato l'Inter in poche partite. Anzi, l'ha praticamente trasformata.

Questo asino è dall'inizio della stagione che non ci capisce nulla.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Gennaio 2015)

con un allenatore normale avremmo una decina di punti in più


----------



## mandraghe (11 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Male, male, malissimo.
> 
> Non ci sta capendo niente di niente.



direi che ora puoi sbilanciarti nel giudicare negativamente l'operato inzaghiano


----------



## markjordan (11 Gennaio 2015)

dopo palermo e torino aspetto la terza peggior partita della storia del Milan e spero li caccino ma non vedo la luce , seedorf lo vedo impossibile , altri allenatori veri chi ?
catastrofe


----------



## Peppino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> la partita del milan piu brutta che ho mai visto.
> ma ho solo 32 anni.



Ne ho 43 e posso dire che anche ET me é la più brutta mai vista!


----------



## Peppino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Una vergogna disumana. Pensavo fosse impossibile fare peggio di Allegri. Mi sono ricreduto.



Rivoglio Allegri!


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'unica che potrebbe intervenire per cambiare qualcosa è Barbara Berlusconi. Fosse per Galliani, Inzaghi rimarrebbe fino al 2020.


L'unica cosa che potrebbe far cambiare le cose sarebbe non accedere ancora una volta in europa. Perchè è l'unico vanto di Berlusconi e Galliani e se non ci si qualifica neanche quest'anno, incomincerebbero (forse) a prendere delle decisioni SERIE. Un' accesso anche all'EL porterebbe la società alla conferma di Inzaghi ed anche agli elogi verso di lui, nonchè alle frecciatine verso Seedorf e sarebbe uno scenario disgustoso solo a dirlo.


----------



## de sica (11 Gennaio 2015)

Per il ferguson dei poveri, hip hip hurrà


----------



## Hammer (11 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> ad un certo punto ho visto pazzini che si riscaldava.
> era proprio quello uno dei cambi da fare.
> pazzini poteva proteggere palla e farci guadagnare qualche punizione... ci avrebbe aiutati a salire.



Avrei sopportato Pazzini, ma più in generale qualsiasi attaccante a disposizione sarebbe stata una mossa sensata, anche El Shaarawy e Cerci per tentare ripartenze veloci. Inserire Alex per l'unico giocatore offensivo è un'indecenza mai vista. Te lo insegnano alla seconda lezione per il patentino delle giovanili.



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pensavo che non avrei mai visto nulla come Milan - Ajax (o Ajax - Milan,sto cercando di dimenticare) dell'ultimo Allegri.
> Forse mi sbagliavo.



Dio mio che ricordo tremendo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi d'altronde non è nemmeno un allenatore, quindi...


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Gennaio 2015)

L'anno scorso dopo quel Milan-Fiorentina 0-2 in cui siamo stati stuprati dai viola credevo non si potesse fare peggio.
Ieri sera, risultato a parte, abbiamo persino fatto sembrare il Toro il Real Madrid. Ci hanno irrisi dal 3° minuto al fischio finale per 96 minuti, recuperi compresi). Dopo uno strazio simile, se fossi stato Inzaghi e allenassi il Milan, squadra gloriosa alla quale con 2 gol in finale ho regalato una Champions League, in memoria di quanto fatto in passato mi sarei dimesso all'istante.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Gennaio 2015)

ancora non riesco a capire come si possa dare una squadra allo sbando in mano ad un debutante senza palle... Seedorf che aveva meno esperienza ha dimostrato di essere molto piu bravo e soprattutto molto piu ambizioso...


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Gennaio 2015)

be adesso Seedorf e un fenomeno di allenatore..


----------



## mr.wolf (11 Gennaio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> be adesso Seedorf e un fenomeno di allenatore..


rispetto ad Inzaghi direi di si


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Gennaio 2015)

punti piu e meno finora non ho visto nessuna differenza importante nella gestione tra Filippo e Clarencio, giustamente perche il problema no sono loro


----------



## Hammer (11 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ancora non riesco a capire come si possa dare una squadra allo sbando in mano ad un debutante senza palle... Seedorf che aveva meno esperienza ha dimostrato di essere molto piu bravo e soprattutto molto piu ambizioso...



Seedorf voleva far risorgere il Milan, e per questo servono soldi e ambizione. Intenzioni contrarie alla società. Stop.


----------



## Hammer (11 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo me, se Inzaghi per fortuito caso si mettesse a leggere i post di questo thread si dimetterebbe all'istante


----------



## mr.wolf (11 Gennaio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> punti piu e meno finora non ho visto nessuna differenza importante nella gestione tra Filippo e Clarencio, giustamente perche il problema no sono loro


basta che ti rivedi Milan-Juve con i due allenatori,stiamo parlando di due partite perse ma giocate in maniera totalmente diversa poi ovvio siamo più scarsi e abbiamo perso ma c'è modo e modo di farlo.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Seedorf voleva far risorgere il Milan, e per questo servono soldi e ambizione. Intenzioni contrarie alla società. Stop.



esatto, non c'e piu da dire


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Gennaio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> basta che ti rivedi Milan-Juve con i due allenatori,stiamo parlando di due partite perse ma giocate in maniera totalmente diversa poi ovvio siamo più scarsi e abbiamo perso ma c'è modo e modo di farlo.



con Seedorf avevamo anche perso malissimo contro il Napoli, stessa squadra che abbiamo batutto bene con Filippo


----------



## Pivellino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Seedorf e Inzaghi due facce della stessa medaglia: facciano la gavetta altrove.
Serve un allenatore vero.


----------



## Djici (11 Gennaio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> con Seedorf avevamo anche perso malissimo contro il Napoli, stessa squadra che abbiamo batutto bene con Filippo



ma non esiste nemmeno il confronto tra la rosa di seedorf e quella di inzaghi.
diegone, alex, bonaventura, menez... ora pure cerci...

seedorf schierava kaka, balotelli, birsa, robinho...


----------



## 666psycho (11 Gennaio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> con Seedorf avevamo anche perso malissimo contro il Napoli, stessa squadra che abbiamo batutto bene con Filippo



era anche un altro napoli però... ma sti confronti alla fine non servono a niente


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2015)

Volevo aspettare la fine del girone d'andata ma dopo una gara così non ce la faccio, che schifo immondo..squadra imbarazzante ed un tecnico che definire un pivello gli fai un complimento..la cosa che poi mette pena è pensare ai deliri del nano quando va a trovare la squadra..situazione che al mondo non ha eguali..


----------



## ucraino (12 Gennaio 2015)

Io dopo l esonero di seedorf non o piu scritto qua sul forum perché Inzaghi come allenatore proprio non mi ispirava e non ne volevo parlare male per non farmi additare contro dai suoi fan . Ma dopo sabato non o resistito e ora eccomi qua . Premetto Inzaghi da calciatore lo tifato ma non era proprio il mi o genere era un ottimo finalizzatore ma a differenza dei miei idoli era un giocatore che senza i fuoriclasse che aveva intorno non avrebbe fatto così tanti goal diciamo che gli la dovevi mettere li davanti poi lui con gran senso della posizione si faceva trovare pronto . Seedorf gia da giocatore si vedeva che era un allenatore in campo e se anche lui non è ancora un allenatore mi sembrava più pronto. Quello che mi a fatto arrabbiare di Inzaghi soprattutto sabato e che non sa leggere le partite espulso de sciglio io mi sono detto perché non mettere alex . Con alex avrebbe risparmiato un cambio visto che la fatto dopo e in più gli avrebbe permesso di fare piu moduli continuare con la difesa a 4 mettendo rami a destra o passare perché no a 3 spostando armero a metà campo e poi magari mettere cerci al posto di muntari per provare a ripartire senza farsi schiacciare cosi. Adesso io o fatto dei esempi ma lui e proprio senza coraggio fa dei cambi punta per difensore o terzino per terzino proprio non mi piace sono sincero non avea estro da giocatore e non ne ha nemmeno da allenatore.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Gennaio 2015)

ucraino ha scritto:


> Io dopo l esonero di seedorf non o piu scritto qua sul forum perché Inzaghi come allenatore proprio non mi ispirava e non ne volevo parlare male per non farmi additare contro dai suoi fan . Ma dopo sabato non o resistito e ora eccomi qua . Premetto Inzaghi da calciatore lo tifato ma non era proprio il mi o genere era un ottimo finalizzatore ma a differenza dei miei idoli era un giocatore che senza i fuoriclasse che aveva intorno non avrebbe fatto così tanti goal diciamo che gli la dovevi mettere li davanti poi lui con gran senso della posizione si faceva trovare pronto . Seedorf gia da giocatore si vedeva che era un allenatore in campo e se anche lui non è ancora un allenatore mi sembrava più pronto. Quello che mi a fatto arrabbiare di Inzaghi soprattutto sabato e che non sa leggere le partite espulso de sciglio io mi sono detto perché non mettere alex . Con alex avrebbe risparmiato un cambio visto che la fatto dopo e in più gli avrebbe permesso di fare piu moduli continuare con la difesa a 4 mettendo rami a destra o passare perché no a 3 spostando armero a metà campo e poi magari mettere cerci al posto di muntari per provare a ripartire senza farsi schiacciare cosi. Adesso io o fatto dei esempi ma lui e proprio senza coraggio fa dei cambi punta per difensore o terzino per terzino proprio non mi piace sono sincero non avea estro da giocatore e non ne ha nemmeno da allenatore.



anche se alcune cose che hai detto sono condivisibili (sinceramente non sono d'accordo su inzaghi giocatore ma sono opinioni), il cambio che hai suggerito per me sarebbe stato comunque sbagliato: perché Rami a destra sarebbe stato umiliato da Darmian come successo con Sansone del Sassuolo. Abate è stata l'unica scelta giusta perché ha bloccato Darmian... anzì è stata una scelta sbagliata perché doveva partire titolare


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Gennaio 2015)

Abate era più indietro di condizione rispetto a de sciglio..lo ha detto anche nel post partita che non sta bene.
Più che scelta sbagliata era una scelta obbligata...il che sulla carta non suonava nemmeno male se non fosse per Mattia che inspiegabilmente si é dimenticato di essere un giocatore di serie a


----------



## ucraino (13 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> anche se alcune cose che hai detto sono condivisibili (sinceramente non sono d'accordo su inzaghi giocatore ma sono opinioni), il cambio che hai suggerito per me sarebbe stato comunque sbagliato: perché Rami a destra sarebbe stato umiliato da Darmian come successo con Sansone del Sassuolo. Abate è stata l'unica scelta giusta perché ha bloccato Darmian... anzì è stata una scelta sbagliata perché doveva partire titolare


Io non voglio dir che i cambi che o detto siano giusti ma inzaghi non cambia mai qualcuno per cambiare l inerzia della partita solo per chiudersi altrimenti qualche cambio sul finale per far fare qualche minuto a qualcuno che gioca poco


----------

